# 1000 for Combustion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Moogey

Congratulations to one of our most intelligent members! Your determination to learn and to help others learn amazes me!
*
**BRAVA!!!!
CONGRATULAZIONI!!!*

-M​


----------



## Necsus

*COMPLIMENTI*
*CECILIA 1000!*​


----------



## Confused Linguist

*Congratulations!!!*


----------



## shamblesuk

Brava Cecilia (anche se tu sei sempre tanta impegnata)!

Lee


----------



## lsp

C... Always helpful and sweet. Thanks for all your contributions!... L


----------



## moodywop

_*Congratulazioni di tutto cuore alla dolcissima, tenerissima Ceci!*_

*Ma non basta! Un consiglio paterno:*

*...metti via quei libri, salta sul primo volo per l'Italia e*

*DATTI ALLA PAZZA GIOIA! *


----------



## ElaineG

Congratulazioni Ceci!  America's loss is Italia's gain; come back soon!


----------



## combustion

Moogey... tu sei troppo buono... mi fai arrossire... Comunque Grazie mille!

Necsus: wow che congratulazioni GRANDI e ROSA! Da un "purista" come te non me le sarei aspettate.. ancora piu' gradite!

Confused Linguist... we don't meet very often, so THANK YOU SO MUCH!

Shamblesuk: Non me la perdoni proprio che mi becchi sempre mentre lavoro, eh? Eheh... ancora 20 giorni... poi vacanza pure per me! Grazie mille.

LSP: helpful??? Thank you... I hope to be not too dangerous for others! A hug!

CARLOOOOOOO: eheh... ce l'ho gia' l'aereo (il 15) intanto mi godo la piscina e cerco di "colorarmi" un po'... per la prima volta dopo 5 anni non passero' l'estate verde politecnico (terribile colorito...)!!! OPS! mi stavo dimenticando... GRAZIE MILLE!!!


Elaine: tu come sempre sei troppo dolce... non ti preoccupare, non e' una gran perdita... poi non si sa mai! Magari il mio villaggio turistico mi manchera'!

GRAZIE MILLE A TUTTI!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kleine Hexe

Auguri !  

Sabina


----------



## combustion

Grazie mille Sabina! Un abbraccione!


----------



## baolian

MILLE...???

..e dire che mi ricordo ancora di quando hai messo il primo...

Beh, da allora sei cresciuta, e soprattutto e' "cresciuto" il tuo inglese!

Complimenti ceci...anzi, SENIOR MEMBER CECI!

ciauz!


----------



## combustion

mmm... non so che scriverti "Baolian" per ringraziarti... facciamo che mi giro e ti stampo un bel bacione sulla fronte!

al mio "MEMBER" preferito (e gli altri non me ne vogliano...)
GRAZIE MILLE!
ceci


----------



## TimLA

And congratulations from someone just north of you!
I've heard that you'll be going "a casa" in August...I hope that you will continue your posting here, from there.
Keep in mind that, given the speed of light, there is little difference between posting from Orange County, or "il bel paese" D)
Tim


----------



## Elisa68

Arghhhhhhhhhhhh!!! Stavolta sono io quella in ritardo!!!!   
Ceci sei una ragazza brava, bella e simpaticissima! Non smettere di scrivere quando lascerai la California!!!
Mille baci per te!


----------



## moodywop

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Arghhhhhhhhhhhh!!! Stavolta sono io quella in ritardo!!!!


 
_Maronna mia! E' turnata 'a vajassa!_

_Nascunnit'v, guagliun' 'i malavita!_

 

PS Stavolta non ti perdono. Mi hai lasciato solo, inerme e indifeso a prendere randellate dai puristi


----------



## combustion

TIIIIIIIIIIIIM: don't worry! I don't want to lose my now perfect English
D)!!!!!!!!!!!!  Obviously I'm joking... I've lived with Italians... so I learned a lot from this forum (more than in ten months here)... I want to continue to learn!
THANK YOU VERY VERY MUCH!!!!!!!!!!

MAMMA ELI!!!!!!! Tanto che non ci sentiamo!!!!!! GRAZIE GRAZIE GRAZIE!!! e non preoccuparti per il ritardo... so benissimo che e' stata una mossa di classe per farmi sentire meno in colpa!  

CARLO! cosa brontoli??? Ti sai difendere benissimo....


----------



## Jana337

> al mio "MEMBER" preferito (e gli altri non me ne vogliano...)


 Non te ne voglio però sono green with envy.    <-- talmente green!

Scherzi a parte: Complimenti, dolcezza! 

Jana


----------



## combustion

JANA: no, dai! Baolian e' il mio collega/coabitante/fratello-ad-honorem!!!
GRAZIE TANTISSIME!!!!!!!!! E' un piacere essere qua, spero solo di non esser fonte di troppi danni!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Congratulazioni, comb!  Grazie per tutto l'auito e per la tua buona disposizione.  Sei sempre gentile e simpatica!   

Elisabetta


----------



## la reine victoria

*Many congratulations Comb!  May your flame continue to burn brightly.*

*This is called "burst-of-flame" - my token to you.*





*LRV*


----------



## fran06

22 dopo i mille!! Spero non sia troppo tardi!!!

*COMPLIMENTISSIMISSIMI!!! *​
Ciao


----------



## combustion

Elisabetta, Sua Maesta', e Fran:
Grazie mille! Ricevere questi messaggi da voi e' davvero un privilegio!
cecilia


----------



## Fernita

*Dear Combustion*, *congratulations !!!!!!!! 1000 posts!!!!!!!!!*
 ​ 
*Very helpful indeed!!!!!!*​ 
*Fernita*
**

*Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *​


----------



## Fedora

Congratulations Cecilia!!! 

Sorry I'm so late! 

Thanks for all the help translating, answering questions, and for the opera clips!!  

I hope you stick around here even though you're going back to Italy soon.


----------



## Alfry

Incredibile, stavo per perdermi l'evento, neanche 20 fustate avrebbero potuto riparare al torto.

Grande Ceciiiiiiiiiii
Complimenti


----------



## combustion

Thank you very much, Fernita      !!!!

Fedora... never too late! Don't worry... and thank you so much  !
(pss... if you want I have a lot of Opera Clips...!!!)

ALFRY! GRAZIE! ... e non preoccupatevi se vi e' sembrato di arrivare in ritardo... primo non e' vero... secondo... se anche fosse mi sentirei meno in colpa io !

ceci


----------

